# Hottest Lakers Girl



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Which one is the hottest?










I think its the girl all the way on the right, I might have said the short white girl in the middle but the stupid sign makes her skin look pale. Also the third girl from the right is fine as well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Which one is the hottest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third from the left, for me (although the picture isn't very clear).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Third from the right.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Second girl from Left. :wink:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

They're all hot!!! :makeout:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

tall one in the black bikini


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

4th from left---but it would be scweet if some 1 could find a better pic


----------

